

How fast can you code this? - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/2155460484/math-question-of-the-week
This is pretty cool problem, and interesting idea, which programming language can code this the fastest(read easiest) as well as run fastest. As of now python is in the lead over ruby. :)
======
earle
His example doesnt even find the sum of all the multiples, it just counts
them.

s/sum += 1/sum += i/

